# bad knees! what should i do. please help!!!



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

Try some of these:
- see a physiotherapist for advice
- work out your legs and if you're fat, try losing some weight
- stretch ALOT before you ride
- spend a day trying different stance widths and angles
- check out and research new company gear tech, like K2's harshmellow and ride's wedgie bindings to find a really damp setup


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

haha when you said work out your legs and if you fat loose some weight, it made me laugh!!! im 125 pounds, 19 years old, and im a runner! i run ever day like 5 miles at least if not more... do you think i should wear knee braces? im from texas. so i rent the gear. and when i wakeboard i have to wear knee braces so i can ride longer. and like what do you mean try different stances?


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

You can move your bindings further apart, closer together, change the angles they are set at, you can get "cant beds" for your bindings which put your feel at more of a natural angle when you ride, you can wear knee braces, you can rotate your highbacks, you can do a lot of things.

Try all those, if none of them help, then I'm stumped.


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

I've been told many times that, unless they're custom, knee braces won't do a thing for you except maybe keep your knees warm and help you mentally, but definitely not physically. In regards to stances, try googling or searching on the forums for "stance width". It's about adjusting your binding width and angles to find something that works for you. It may help to take a few hours next time on the hill with a screw driver and measuring tape, trying different stances and angles for a few runs, and then seeing which one works best for you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

ok... what are "wedgie bindings", "cant beds" and "highbacks"? and do you think it is better if i take lessons again or just get on the bunny and figure it out myself. because the instructor paid no attention to us cuz there was about 25 people in one lesson. when i learned to wakeboard i didnt have anyone to teach me and i got up and stayed up for about 5 minutes the first time. sorry for all the questions guys. like my user name says, "skydivercowboy" cuz im a skydiver... so hope yall are forgiving and understand where im coming from.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Stop running! Seriously its probably the worst thing you could do if you have bad knees. You really need to get a sport that doesnt do so much damage to your knees or you will be an arthritic mess by 40. I have a damaged acl and if I desrespect it (eg run a lot) it will fill up with fluid and i cant move it for days yet i snowboard like crazy with almost no pain while I am boarding and after.
I think if you gave up running and took up something less damaging to your knees (like cycling maybe?) that your knees would hold up much better for snowboarding because they arent 95% dead when you turn up in the carpark in the morning.


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

skydivercowboy said:


> ok... what are "wedgie bindings", "cant beds" and "highbacks"? and do you think it is better if i take lessons again or just get on the bunny and figure it out myself. because the instructor paid no attention to us cuz there was about 25 people in one lesson. when i learned to wakeboard i didnt have anyone to teach me and i got up and stayed up for about 5 minutes the first time. sorry for all the questions guys. like my user name says, "skydivercowboy" cuz im a skydiver... so hope yall are forgiving and understand where im coming from.


I suppose none of those words really
matter until you get your own set up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

well i got patellar tendentious cuz i grew so quickly like all at once... and when i snowboarded that one time. it was the keeping my knees bent the whole time that killed them... so do yall think it is easier to learn by getting on the bunny slope and just me getting after it and figuring it out by myself or should i take lessons?


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

ETM said:


> Stop running! Seriously its probably the worst thing you could do if you have bad knees. You really need to get a sport that doesnt do so much damage to your knees or you will be an arthritic mess by 40. I have a damaged acl and if I desrespect it (eg run a lot) it will fill up with fluid and i cant move it for days yet i snowboard like crazy with almost no pain while I am boarding and after.
> I think if you gave up running and took up something less damaging to your knees (like cycling maybe?) that your knees would hold up much better for snowboarding because they arent 95% dead when you turn up in the carpark in the morning.


Well said. Stop running. It is terrible for your knees and can cause micro-fractures in the cartilage in your knees and eventually osteoarthritis. Swimming or cycling would be much better. Adjusting your stance angles is also a good idea. Also see a orthopedic sports medicine specialist if your pain continues.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

ok... well that sucks... running is all i have ever done and i love it! so that blows... so how should i adjust the bindings? like what stance position would be easier on the knees??


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

take a screwdriver and change it every run till you get it right


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

ok... i no that wakeboarding that you put more pressure on the back foot. but snowboarding you put more pressure on the front foot right? and i on my wakeboard both of the bindings are turned outward so i can ride switch if needed... is that what i should try with the snowboard bindings?


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

its the same thing, depending on your skill level, leaning back helps. Like they were saying, I'd take up like biking, which isnt near as bad for your knees as running. I have bad knees too (surgery on them both removing my miniscus like 6 years ago.) so when I ride, they hurt for sure, what helped me was to adjust my binding to a duck stance with the angles 15, -15. GL


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

yeah thats how my wakeboard is... but what is GL?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

skydivercowboy said:


> but what is GL?


buena suerte


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd be getting myself some real medical advice from a doctor. Knee problems are no joke, especially as early as 19.

I have to have arthroscopic surgery on both of my knees soon to have all the loose junk cleaned out and I'm only 27. My knees sound like pop rocks. Well, you're probably too young to know what pop rocks are...


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

skydivercowboy said:


> ok... well that sucks... running is all i have ever done and i love it! so that blows... so how should i adjust the bindings? like what stance position would be easier on the knees??


Bindings and stance angles are different for everyone. I set up my stance angles as 6 deg in the front and -3 deg in the back and only and the least possible forward lean. That feels very comfortable for me and the stance angles make riding switch easier. You have to test different settings until you find the right combination that is also easy on your joints.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

heck yeah i know what pop rocks are!!! lol. but i already have been to the doc. i've had patellar tendonitis since i was in eight grade! i had it checked out in the eight grade as well... they say i have to just take care of my knees, ice them and stretch and all that junk. they said its cuz i grew alot in a short amount of time and they said i wouldnt get over this crap until i finish college probably.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

It sounds like your not helping the situation if you really are running that much.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

skydivercowboy said:


> well i got patellar tendentious cuz i grew so quickly like all at once... and when i snowboarded that one time. it was the keeping my knees bent the whole time that killed them... so do yall think it is easier to learn by getting on the bunny slope and just me getting after it and figuring it out by myself or should i take lessons?


Yes, The bunny slope is better to learn on. Yes you should go take a lesson you will progress faster that without. Yes you should limit how much running you are doing until the tendentious stops. also look into custom orthodecis as misalignment in your body can cause stress that will flare up the pain. If the pain continues see a specialist before you do life long damage.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm 6' 290 lbs. I have bad knees too. If I dropped to 200 I would be skinny with bad knees..... I will say this. When you learn to ride better you can switch door and change your stance an weight baring leg alotcoming down the hill and it will help a lot. I play basketball twice a week and it kills my knees but I love playing. Bike ride twice a week and have no problems with the knees. After my March boarding trip I am probably gonna get my knee scoped. We will see if it helps. Good luck with the lessons. Some resorts are packed and some are not. We do wolf creek in southern Colorado am my son usually ends up by himself cause he is good, private instructions foe the price of group. Groups usually have less than 8 people though.


----------



## bossanovawitcha (Oct 31, 2013)

*Biz-knees*



ETM said:


> Stop running! Seriously its probably the worst thing you could do if you have bad knees. You really need to get a sport that doesnt do so much damage to your knees or you will be an arthritic mess by 40. I have a damaged acl and if I desrespect it (eg run a lot) it will fill up with fluid and i cant move it for days yet i snowboard like crazy with almost no pain while I am boarding and after.
> I think if you gave up running and took up something less damaging to your knees (like cycling maybe?) that your knees would hold up much better for snowboarding because they arent 95% dead when you turn up in the carpark in the morning.


He's right. I tore my ACL and meniscus at 24 playing hoops, did nothing about it, kept playing 'hobbler' tennis, running, etc until now I'm 41 and bone-on-bone, arthritic, and need a knee replacement in the coming years.

Don't screw with your joints at a young age - my recommendation. Time goes by quicker than you can imagine.

Last year was my first season, and I pretty much just cruise groomers and smooth runs with softer gear. Stinks because as an athletic type I can feel I need more responsiveness with stiffer gear, and can put it to use, but it comes at a price - more energy transferred to your joints.

Good luck - listen to and take care of your body.. By all means, wear it out - but do it wisely..


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

bossanovawitcha said:


> He's right. I tore my ACL and meniscus at 24 playing hoops, did nothing about it, kept playing 'hobbler' tennis, running, etc until now I'm 41 and bone-on-bone, arthritic, and need a knee replacement in the coming years.
> 
> Don't screw with your joints at a young age - my recommendation. Time goes by quicker than you can imagine.
> 
> ...


Are you a necromancer? Because you just brought this shit back from the dead!


----------



## bossanovawitcha (Oct 31, 2013)

cifex said:


> Are you a necromancer? Because you just brought this shit back from the dead!


Haha, nice... More like Frankenstein..

Good search engine fodder at any rate.


----------

